

[translated] Last Norwegian party chance to stop the surveilance act caved - deadcyclo
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=no&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aftenposten.no%2Fnyheter%2Firiks%2Farticle4055711.ece

======
deadcyclo
This means that we too will be entering the digital dark ages. Bad news for
anyone concerned with privacy, but probably good news for anyone creating
privacy preserving software, encryption software and similar.

With much of Europe in the same situation, this is probably a good time for
people to think about startups in the field of privacy.

